# Cannot post



## Edward Campbell (8 Dec 2008)

I've being trying to post in Canadian Politics/New Parliament - New Leaders but I get this:



> Method Not Implemented
> 
> POST to /forums/index.php not supported.
> Apache/2.2.0 (Fedora) mod_perl/2.0.4 Perl/v5.10.0 Server at forums.army.ca Port 80


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (8 Dec 2008)

Try logging out and then back in...that happened to me awhile back and I logged out and then back in and did not have any issues.


----------



## Edward Campbell (8 Dec 2008)

Tried that, no change. When I press either Preview or Post I still get:



> Method Not Implemented
> 
> POST to /forums/index.php not supported.
> Apache/2.2.0 (Fedora) mod_perl/2.0.4 Perl/v5.10.0 Server at forums.army.ca Port 80



But I can, obviously, post here.

BTW I have been trying to post a message I prepared on a word processor and the copied and pasted into the Post window.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Dec 2008)

Maybe that's the reason Mr. Campbell. :-\


----------



## Edward Campbell (8 Dec 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Maybe that's the reason Mr. Campbell. :-\



That's my guess too but it's the same word processor I used earlier in the day, and in days past, to so the same thing.

BTW I confirmed that I can post directly entered text in Canadian Politics and in other threads.


----------



## Michael OLeary (8 Dec 2008)

Hmmmm, have you noticed any black helicopters in the neighbourhood?

Copy and paste shouldn't be causing a problem like that.  Sounds like a settings conflict, since you already tried logging out of the forum, have you tried rebooting your system?

Otherwise we may have to wait for a diagnosis from Mike B.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Dec 2008)

I think it's the contents of the post that are causing the problem... The security software I have installed on the server likely believes that something in the post is "too much like an attack" and won't let it go through.

If there's anything that you think the server might consider suspicious in the post - code or a lot of imported data for example - try removing that section temporarily. You can always e-mail me the contents of the post and I can see if anything stands out.

Computers are great... when they work. When they don't they can be a real pain!


----------



## Edward Campbell (8 Dec 2008)

It's obviously the content because I cannot send it by PM either.

Here is the original:


----------



## Michael OLeary (8 Dec 2008)

Edward, try dropping the text in Notepad, and then copying again to paste into the forum edit box.  That should remove any hidden active elements.

Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Dec 2008)

Edward,

Take out the link to the _LPC constitution_ and it should post just fine. The "pdf" in the middle of the link raised a false alarm. Sorry for the hassle!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Edward Campbell (9 Dec 2008)

Thanks, Mike; that solved the problem.

Does that mean we cannot post embedded links to PDF documents?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Dec 2008)

No, a link to a regular PDF should work just fine... but some links (I.E. those with /pdf/ in the middle of the link) set the security system off. I can try to have a look at tuning the rules if it's a recurring problem.


----------



## Edward Campbell (9 Dec 2008)

OK, Mike; thanks.

I'll try to watch out for that particular construct. Anyway, now I know what the symptoms mean.


----------



## Edward Campbell (16 Dec 2008)

By the way, that filetr also catches "C" and "D". When I changed CD to CougardDaddy all was well.

The problem is not CD it is the CD enclosed in [color=orange etc.


----------



## Occam (29 Jul 2009)

While trying to post in another thread, I noticed the same symptoms as Edward when trying to make a post which contains the abbreviation for Acting Leading Seaman, which I'll fudge a little to get it to display:

A/ LS

If you take out the space between the / and the L, you get the Method Not Implemented error.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Jul 2009)

It was happening to me today also while trying to paste and post info into a recruiting thread.


----------



## Roy Harding (29 Jul 2009)

A few days ago a member lost all his formatting (hard returns) when attempting to post.  He could NOT get it to work.  I eventually took his Word document, cut and pasted it for him.

Earlier that same day, I had a similar experience (disappearing hard returns) when posting.

As these experiences _SEEMED_, at the time, like "one offs" I didn't bother reporting them.  Seeing this thread has changed my mind - maybe our experiences that day were simple "one time" Gremlins, but it's probably worth having it on record here.

If you need to know what post it was, let me know - I can track it down (a minor disturbance in the Force, it caused).


----------



## GAP (29 Jul 2009)

I've experienced the same thing infrequently. There does not seem to be any rhyme or rhythm to when it happens, but when you hit enter to put an extra line in, everything you've typed disappears.

First time was about a month ago, happen maybe twice until today when it happened today.....like you, I thought it was something I did and didn't report it.


----------



## dustinm (29 Jul 2009)

My best guess with the "word processor problem" is that there is formatting in the document that isn't being properly converted from/to UTF-8. I once ran a website teaching Korean and I had to increase my phpBB forum's memory limit because the slightest Hangeul (even a single jamo) would cause a memory overflow and refuse to post.

The "pressing enter makes text disappear" sounds to me like an AJAX or Javascript issue. Does switching browsers help? I have noticed the "Preview" button causes a dynamically generated preview to appear instead of going to a new window; is this new behaviour?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (29 Jul 2009)

Actually I've seen the 'pressing enter wipes text' problem before... and it had me stumped for a long time. For me at least, it turned out to be the touchpad on my laptop. Every once in a while it would "sense" my hand and treat it as a click. This would typically select some or all of the text I was typing, and the next keystroke would wipe it all out.

Not necessarily what's going on for others, but it was definitely my problem.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Jul 2009)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Actually I've seen the 'pressing enter wipes text' problem before... and it had me stumped for a long time. For me at least, it turned out to be the touchpad on my laptop. Every once in a while it would "sense" my hand and treat it as a click. This would typically select some or all of the text I was typing, and the next keystroke would wipe it all out.
> 
> Not necessarily what's going on for others, but it was definitely my problem.



Sausage fingers.


----------

